# Objektive zur EOS 300V



## titumo (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

ich will mir die EOS 300V zulegen und wahrscheinlich wurde das hier schon tausendmal behandelt, aber ich wills noch mal ganz genau wissen. Was nimmt man da fürn Objektiv dazu. Ich hätte gerne zwei. Da bietet sich ein Set für den Anfang mit Objektiv für den Normalbereich und dann noch ein Zusatzobjektiv bis 200/300 mm an.
Oder sollt man lieber alles einzeln kaufen? Im Set sind ja meist die Originalobjektive dabei. Habe jetzt beispielsweise folgendes im Angebot:

- Canon EOS 300V 28-90 II DC Kit
- Canon EOS 300V 28-105 Kit (beides unter 300€)
- EOS 300V,EF 28-105DC Kit (ist wohl das selbe wie das zweite!?)

oder sogar zwei Objektive:
- EOS 300V,EF 28-90/90-300 Kit (unter 400€)

Was ist nun besser? Oder würdet Ihr eher ein Fremdobjektiv wie Sigma bzw. Tamron empfehlen? Ich bin ziemlicher Anfänger und will das alles zur normalen Hobbyfotografie. Preislich wäre schon gut wenn es unter 500€ ginge.


----------



## Nacron (2. Juni 2004)

Generell ist zu sagen desto höher der Brennweiten unterschied desto aufwändiger ist die optik und desto schwächer die gebotene Lichtstärke in der relation zum preis.

Also würde ich dir das untere Set empfehlen da hast du alle Brennweiten die mann brauch in 2 Objektiven das ist praktisch.

Falls du erstmal ein Set haben willst mit einem Objektiv würde ich dir das bis 90mm empfehlen... es sei denn du machst viel Portrait wobei ich dir da dann ne Festbrennweite empfehlen würde.

Am besten du schreibst noch die Lichtstärke der Objektive mit dazu dann kann man besser auswählen (desto kleiner desto besser) ...


----------



## titumo (2. Juni 2004)

OK, also hier erstmal die Lichtstärken

- 28-90 mm hat 4-5,6
- EF 28-105 mm f/4-5,6 und 
- das 90-300 hat auch 4-5,6

falls Ihr eher Fremdobjektive empfehlt hab ich die Kombis hier:
- EOS 300V,Sigma AF 3,5-5,6/28-80
- EOS 300V,Tamron AF 3,5-5,6/28-80

...was aber wieder die Frage aufwirft, ob nun Original- oder Fremdobjektive besser sind, jetzt mal abgesehen von der Lichtstärke. Da liest mn ja immer unterschiedliche Meinungen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Juni 2004)

Hi,

eine nach Lästerei klingende bemerkung von mir, die aber bei näherer Betrachtung
gar nicht so lästerlich gemeint ist:

Warum kauft ihr euch eine Spiegelreflex, wenn das Geld nicht für
adäquate Objektive reicht? Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn du/ihr nur Objektive dieser
Kategorie kaufen könnt, dann nehmt doch lieber eine Kompaktkamera.

Was wollt ihr denn mit 300mm bei einer Öffnung von 5.6?
Immer mit 400 ASA knippsen?

Also meiner Meinung nach erwerbt ihr auf die Weise weniger Qualität und
weniger Flexibilität (wegen der Größe) für mehr Geld. Und nur um das mal
zu erwähnen, ich habe auch eine SLR, aber ich hab auch "passende"
Objektive dazu und nicht solche Glasscherben.

Also ich leg euch wirklich ans Herz, nochmal drüber nachzudenken, was ihr da tut.

Gruß
Martin

EDIT: Hatte fälschlicherweise von Digitalkameras gefaselt ... geändert.


----------



## titumo (2. Juni 2004)

@ Martin



> Warum kauft ihr euch eine digitale Spiegelreflex, wenn das Geld nicht für
> adäquate Objektive reicht?



Also ich bin zwar totaler Anfänger aber ich dachte immer die 300V wäre ne analoge Kamera! Ich will nämlich keine digitale, dafür habe ich ne Kompaktkamera, die mir ausreicht. 
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, ich bin wie gesagt ein ANFÄNGER! Deshalb habe ich ja nach den Objektiven gefragt.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Juni 2004)

Hast ja völlig Recht, sorry.
Hab noch gepennt vermutlich und statt 300V dann 300D gelesen.

Die Aussagen zur Qualität der Objektive behalt ich aber bei.
Kommt weitestgehend auf das Selbe raus.
Ich versteh halt einerseits den Wunsch, mit einer SLR zu fotografieren,
aber andererseits versteh ich nicht, wie man sich diese "Neger im Tunnel"-
Linsen antun kann, um dann mit 200er oder 400er Filmen alles an möglicher
Qualität von vorn herein schon wieder auszuschließen.

Dann schon lieber erstmal ein oder zwei lichtstärkere Festbrennweiten kaufen,
als so eine kleine Sammlung von Altglas-Zooms. Ist wirklich gut gemeint. 

excuse moi
Martin


----------



## titumo (2. Juni 2004)

OK, danke für den Tipp.
Da werd ich mich mal umschauen, was man so anbietet. Wahrscheinlich ist das Ding bis 300 mm sowieso ne Nummer zu groß für den Anfang, Da kauf ich mir eben ein besseres, wenn auch teureres Objektiv für den Normalbereich.

Also danke

Franzi


----------



## Nacron (4. Juni 2004)

Eine kleine bemerkung am rande ... 
Man brauch nicht immer die besten lichststarken objektive ... ich fotographier mit meiner 4rer lichtstärke auch bei miesen verhältnissen einigermaßen ... und wenn es mal wirklich dunkel wird kann man auf billige festbrennweiten zurückgreifen ... z.b. mit adapterring für die eos kostet ein 50mm 1.4rer 50 euro bei ebay ... 
Oder man hohlt sich eben das 50mm AF 1.4rer für die eos ... 
Teuer sind solche teiler nich...
also Festbrennweiten sind so und so billiger und haben eine bessere lichtstärke meistens ... aber du musst halt vorher wissen was du fotographierst ... bei nem allround zoom hast du halt den nachteil der geringen lichtstärke ... 
Und noch was ... was will ich im winter beim dunkeln drausen  da werden den ganzen tag studioaufnahmen gemacht 

Und zu der aussage das fremdzooms irgendwelche qualitätunterschiede aufweißen kann ich nicht bestätigen denn das sind meistens auch hersteller von slrs die auch wissen auf was es ankommt also ... getrost auch nen nikkor für canon kaufen ist grad egal


----------



## titumo (4. Juni 2004)

@ Nacron,

dann sieht man den Unterschied mit den schlechteren Lichtstärken also extrem bei dunklen Lichtverhältnissen? Blöde Frage ich weiss, aber jeder fängt ja mal an.
Das mit den Festbrennweiten leuchtet ein, ich denke das werde ich alternativ machen und für den Anfang ein Set kaufen, wo das Objektiv dabei ist. Mittlerweile gibt es ja gute Angebote mit anderen Objektiven als dem einfachen 28-90 mm.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. Juni 2004)

Nacron,

zu deinen Ausführungen nur soviel:
Der Tipp, dass man sich getrost ein Nikkor für eine Canon-Kamera kaufen kann
ist der vermutlich schlechteste Tipp, den man einem unbedarften Anfänger geben kann.

Tiitumo, Nikon-Obejktive passen nicht an Canon-Kameras!
Mehr möchte ich dazu an dieser Stelle nicht sagen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Nacron (7. Juni 2004)

Blub, hab mich verschrieben meinte nicht nikkor sondern cosina ...
Manchmal verdreh ich Namen das ist ne miese angewohnheit von mir...

Also zu deiner Frage man sieht nicht den unterschied denn das auge sieht schlauer als eine Kamera es passt sich den Lichtverhältnissen an die Kamera nicht. Es ist nur so das der Belichtungsmesser dir  eine kleine Blende vorschlägt die du eben nicht einstellen kannst bei einem Lichtschwachen Objektiv. 

Am besten du liest dich mal in den http://www.fotolehrgang.de ein dort wird das ganze mit Blende Verschlusszeit und Lichtstärke sehr gut und verständlich erklärt. Falls du mit einer SLR fotographieren willst  solltest du den Lehrgang wenigstens mal durchgelesen und verstanden haben. Sonst kannst du nicht die Funktionen einer SLR richtig ausnutzen.

Und nochwas, schaue lieber danach wie die kamera in der hand liegt und was du damit machen willst solange du nicht in die extremfotographie einsteigen willst ist jedes 28-90 mm Objektiv gut genug. Um Andreas Feiningers große Fotolehre zu zitieren: Es gibt 2 Arten von Fotographen dem einen geht es darum die neuste Technik zu besitzen der andere kümmert sich einzig und allein um das motiv und die technik ist zweitrangig... oder man kann gute bilder auch nur mit einem kasten + loch machen....

Was ich damit sagen will... mach dir nicht so viel gedanken um die Technik ... Eine 300V + Standartobjektiv ist absolut ausreichend für den Anfang kauf dir das erst mal und nutze all deine möglichkeiten aus da bist du erst mal beschäftigt  Wenn du dann umbedingt in einen speziellen Bereich vorstoßen willst dann kannst du dir auch noch später krasse makro telezooms kaufen oder superweitwinkel objektive für 2000€ 

Also viel spaß mit deiner Kamera!


----------

